
Compress Objects, Not Cache Lines: An Object-Based Compressed Memory Hierarchy - nabla9
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3297858.3304006
======
mingjliu
Any chance to see this work to be included into OpenJDK
([http://openjdk.java.net/](http://openjdk.java.net/))?

